# Update von SUSE 8.1 auf 9.0 aber wie?



## Semjasa (9. Februar 2004)

hallo,
ich habe von meinem Arbeitskollegen Suse Linux 8.1 abgekauft und wollte nun ein Update auf 9.0 machen, aber wie geht das? Und wo kann ich es runterladen?

mfg
Semjasa


----------

